# Wössner Favourite



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 14, 2021)

The second bud is opening while the first flower is still on. This never happened for this particular plant. Hmmm it could either be too crowded or look just right. 
Paphiopedilum Wössner Favourite (hangianum x leucochilum) is my current favorite flower in bloom.
Very fragrant!!  You must log in to view large image.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 14, 2021)

Wow! Amazingly beautiful


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 14, 2021)

Very nice and excellent color.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2021)

the form looks outstanding


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Wow! Amazingly beautiful


I love yellow flowers. Daffodils, Primrose, Sunflowers, armeniacum, Dancing Lady, pumpkin soup....Well, pretty much yellow anything. I probably have ten yellow shirts! just bought two pairs of the same yellow shoes in case one wear out fast and I have backup right away. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Very nice and excellent color.


Thank you. Yellow makes me happy!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> the form looks outstanding


I agree


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice. It means the plant is becoming stronger.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 15, 2021)

The yellow is really beautiful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Eric

It has always been a good grower and bloomer for me in the last few years, only now it is growing in two directions with another new growth showing a sheath. It's already a little clump.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Karp60

Yes, but sadly it also means the end is near.
The flower starts out cream color like that on the second flower that is opening up in the photo.
The color gradually ripens but only in its final week, it is this deep golden yellow. I see a couple of brown spots on the side of the flower already. but I have enjoyed this flower for a few weeks now and the new flower is opening up.
One goes and another comes.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks like the brother of Mammoth!


----------



## OrchidAnna (Oct 15, 2021)

Very nice! Mine bloomed earlier this year and had no scent. Does it normally?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

OrchidAnna said:


> Very nice! Mine bloomed earlier this year and had no scent. Does it normally?


I only have two plants of this hybrid. 
Both of mine are fragrant although the flowers on this plant is significantly more fragrant than the other one, so I can only imagine that some might not have it at all. Leucochilum isn't fragrant. Or should I say rather stinky if at all? lol


----------



## GuRu (Oct 18, 2021)

Very nice, looks like a sun which is going down.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 21, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Very nice, looks like a sun which is going down.


Thank you. The sun did go down a couple of days ago. Now, the new smaller sun is up.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok I admit this is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 23, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Ok I admit this is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!!


Hey, that's a lot coming from a species guy! hehe
Beauty has no boundaries, see?


----------



## Guldal (Oct 23, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Hey, that's a lot coming from a species guy! hehe
> Beauty has no boundaries, see?


We all have to bow in awe, when confronted with such overwhelming beauty!


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 23, 2021)

Not usually a fan of this line of breeding, but this is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2021)

How’s the second bloom open like?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 25, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Not usually a fan of this line of breeding, but this is stunning! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How’s the second bloom open like?


A smaller version of the first, which is expected.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Oct 26, 2021)

Great color!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

